# My "New" Skid Steer



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

rino1494 said:


> What did you do, take it to the local car wash to hose it off ??


That's my dad's carwash, my parents house is right beside it. Very convenient :thumbup:


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

I forgot to mention, I paid $6000 for the machine. I looked on machinery trader, ebaymotors, and it looked like the cost for the machines were upwards of $8k, some as high as even $15k. 

The machine needs some work, but nothing major...One of the first things will be a new cutting edge for the bucket and some new tires in the very near future.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd love to pick one up just not sure the investment would make enough money to make it worth it. Def got a ton of yard work and plowing my driveway that could put it to use though. :clap:


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

I do have a couple of questions after working on it this past weekend. How often should the hydraulic fluid be changed and how many quarts does it take?...The old owner hasn't found the service manual yet 

Everyone I've talked to says that I shouldn't worry about changing the Hydraulic fluid on a regular basis only the filter...


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

Ayerzee said:


> I do have a couple of questions after working on it this past weekend. How often should the hydraulic fluid be changed and how many quarts does it take?...The old owner hasn't found the service manual yet
> 
> Everyone I've talked to says that I shouldn't worry about changing the Hydraulic fluid on a regular basis only the filter...


1,000hrs on lower volume systems like a skid steer, etc. 

As far as quarts, I would be thinking gallons!!! I would guess 7-9gallons. There should be a sight window or dip stick to go by. (I've never worked with a NH so I have no idea what they have). 

As far as the need to change the fluid, my thought is that oil is cheap, labor is easy, and peace of mind is priceless when compared to one breakdown. 

Even though the fluid may look nice and clean, there will be a breaking down as well as contamination you won't see. This can all lead to various problems, thus changing the fluid every 1,000hrs and filter every 500hrs is a good practice, IMHO


----------



## WC&T (Feb 22, 2010)

cexcavation said:


> my thought is that oil is cheap


 
Maybe if you a Saudi Prince :laughing:


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

Went to the dealer today to pick up a couple of things and they said it's recommended to change it about every 3 years and the filter once a year. I don't know what all they did for the 1000 hr service a couple of years ago so I figure since I just got it I'll go ahead and put new fluid in it. Got my free New Holland hat today BTW :thumbup1:


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

WC&T said:


> Maybe if you a Saudi Prince :laughing:


 
You left out the "when compared to a breakdown part"!!!:laughing: 

Nothing is "cheap" in price these days, so it is all relative to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## WC&T (Feb 22, 2010)

cexcavation said:


> You left out the "when compared to a breakdown part"!!!:laughing:
> 
> Nothing is "cheap" in price these days, so it is all relative to me.:thumbsup:


I knew what you where saying, and it is true.....I just couldn't help being a smart ass:thumbsup:


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

Changing fluids on you machines can become a business decision if you leave it strictly to money, but it all depends on how you look at it. Hydraulic fluid operates a a high temperature and it gets burnt over time. It also gets contaminates and small debris in it. So the question is how old is your machine and how long are you going to keep it? If you buy a new machine and trade it in after 3 - 4 thousand hours you might get away without any expensive repairs that result from trying to save a little money on oil and filters. Although you can be sure anyone wonting to buy it will want to know if you have maintained it. Burnt and broken down oil will cause your o rings and seals to harden over time and then you will have hydraulic oil weeping from just about every valve and cylinder on your machine. I have run machines with over 14,000 hr on them that were in good shape because they were well maintained. And I have run machines that had less then 4,000 hr on them that were junk because the owner never spent any money on them. I bought a John Deere 120 a couple of years ago and the first thing I did was change all the fluids. The screen in the hydraulic tank was starting to disintegrate (this is the screen that PROTECTS the pump) so it got changed. Sorry to ramble on but it basically comes down to pay some as you go along or pay a lot down the road to fix a lot of stuff that would have lasted a lot longer if maintained.


----------

